# $4,500 eco credit for X5 diesel is back



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

scheps said:


> Is that realistic though? thats assuming the dealer passes on the incentives all those to you isn't it? which may or may not happen? or is it really that easy?


BMW USA seems to be really good about passing them all over. Wish I could say the same for Mercedes.


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

x5dGuy said:


> When you say "brushed aluminium trim", do you mean the trim around the windows? And is this your local dealer, or BMW USA-wide? If it is USA-wide, how did you find out about it? I am headed in to my local dealer tomorrow and I've been thinking of going for a new '12, and I want to ensure that I don't leave anything on the table! Thx


No the brushed alum is the interior trim that replaces the wood. Its an option on the gas X5's, but my dealer saw that it was available and switched it for me from bamboo to brushed aluminum because this is my 3rd car and he knows I hate wood!

Its a local-ish dealer in the DFW area. I bought my 335d and 128i from him so literally its an email with my offer and he either accepts or says the best he can do. Took 3 email replies to get $9300 off on a '12 X5d. You cant beat that. I also got $7500 off my '11 335d so I like owning cars that have equity from the get go.

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

That true. You can customize x5/w AL trim via bmwconfig.com which is more accurate than bmwusa.com . :thumbup:


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

bayoucity said:


> That true. You can customize x5/w AL trim via bmwconfig.com which is more accurate than bmwusa.com . :thumbup:


I dont agree because bmwconfig shows you can order Carbon Black as your exterior which is not the case! I tried asking my salesguy!


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

mt3ch said:


> I dont agree because bmwconfig shows you can order Carbon Black as your exterior which is not the case! I tried asking my salesguy!


If I remember correctly, I think you can special order your X5 with piano black interior, it's called an individual option. Do a search on X5 forum with piano black as your search term and you should get several threads.

Good luck!


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

finnbmw said:


> If I remember correctly, I think you can special order your X5 with piano black interior, it's called an individual option. Do a search on X5 forum with piano black as your search term and you should get several threads.
> 
> Good luck!


I dont want a different interior trim. I got Brushed Aluminum. What I wanted was the exterior paint color to be Carbon Black which is not available. The X5s are built in the USA so there are some limitations regarding special requests.:dunno:


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

mt3ch said:


> I dont want a different interior trim. I got Brushed Aluminum. What I wanted was the exterior paint color to be Carbon Black which is not available. The X5s are built in the USA so there are some limitations regarding special requests.:dunno:


Oops, my bad. Must have had a senior moment...


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

They sure are pushing the X5D on the TV Commercials. I've seen one about 20 times over the weekend.

But with nothing in the pipeline for 2013 I'm losing my enthusiasm.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> They sure are pushing the X5D on the TV Commercials. I've seen one about 20 times over the weekend.


There's a lot of stuff on the Olympics ramping up - and BMW is a sponsor. Probably we'll see teaser ads for the new 3-series models, 6-series, and X1. You're right, though, no diesels other than X5.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have been seeing a lot of TV ads and hearing a lot of radio ads all specifically for the X5d and all mentioning the Eco credit.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Looks like BMW is pushing hard on the diesels. Hopefully this means more diesels in the future for us


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I got an email yesterday from the BMW dealership I use for service about the eco credit and apparently also is a Texas sales tax credit on them right now. The sales tax credit though after reading the fine print only applies if you lease it.


----------



## ndabunka (May 31, 2009)

finnbmw said:


> Was that a question for me? I was optioning it with the Premium Package and tow hitch, MSRP around $65,000. If I add the PASM it's another $2,000 and finally if I go all in with the air suspension on top of the PASM, the total is $69,000. According to truecars.com the local Porsche dealers do not come much down from list price, so we are looking at way more than a similar X5.


Ditto here - Considering a Diesel Cayenne similarly equipped and it comes to $70,450. I found discounts available to bring it down to around $65K but that is still $10K more than a similarly equipped X5d (with all the discounts) so can't seem to stomach it. I did drive the Diesel Porsche today and found the steering to be a bit "twitchy" (this model did not have any drive enhancements but still came to $69K as well so it seems that is kind of a "sweet spot" as almost every variation I attempted always got to that mark). A bit dissappointing as I kinda thought the Porsche would be a good, comparable option. Not for $10K more though so...

PS - Can anyone point me to an equivalent Porsche forum (to this one)?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Rennlist used to be a good Porsche forum and might still be.


----------



## ndabunka (May 31, 2009)

It appears that I never returned to this thread after buying my '12 X5d. For reference, I paid $56,934K for a X5d with Premium (NAVI, 360 cameras, etc) & Sport packages + Premium Sound & 20" Alloy wheels, towing package with a MSRP of $66,775 before tax, title, tag. Since I use mine mostly for long distance travel like snow skiing & trips to the coastal beaches, my fuel economy is better than most here (check out the Fuelly details in my signature line below).


----------

